# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Khuyến mãi mới từ Lenovo, mua Lenovo TAB A8 được tặng bao da chính hãng

## yurycandy

Từ ngày 02/03/2015 – 30/04/2015 khi mua Lenovo TAB A8 chính hãng bất kỳ sẽ được tặng kèm bao da chính hãng từ Lenovo,bao da kiêm luôn tính năng clip cover có thể đặt tablet ở nhiều tư thế khác nhau tiện cho các nhu cầu sử dụng .


Lenovo A8 được bán ra tại VN từ cuối năm 2014 với cấu hình và giá cả hợp lý .Máy trang bị chip xử lý lõi tứ 1.3Ghz ,RAM 1GB ,màn hình 8” IPS HD sắc nét, trọng lượng nhẹ 360gram. Lenovoo TAB A8 có giá niêm yết là 4.699.000 đồng .



​

----------

